# Rerouting my dryer vent



## rowlander (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi everyone! My family recently moved, and our dryer vents into the garage. It's a first floor dryer. It's dumping moisture and dirty air into the garage. I want to change this. 

One option is to route the vent into the basement, run it 18 feet along the floor, and then up and out through the brick wall. That's the shortest run. Another option is to go up through the garage roof, along the attic floor, and then out through the roof overhang. I could also go out from the attic through the roof. Any thoughts on what might be best, or have any other ideas? If I take it down through the floor, would it be best to go into the wall and down (to allow me to push the dryer closer to the wall) or just go from the dryer into the floor? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this your house or one your renting. There's no outside wall in the garage?


----------



## rowlander (Feb 13, 2012)

It's my house. If I take it out through the garage wall I would have an exposed vent running along the entire front wall.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd vent it where it would require the least amount of effort on your part. Through the eves would be easy I would think. I wouldn't go through the roof unless you're capable of repairing shingles/roof. Our vent goes through the rim joist (outer joist) on our house.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How about a picture inside that garage. to use figure out what your working with.


----------



## 2443 (Feb 13, 2012)

i agree with cibulla just vent it where it is the least amount of work, or run it along the garage wall to where ever you want to go out ,and build something around it so you don't see it ...pei canada


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

You may want to check this out for total length, elbows..

http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml


----------



## rowlander (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe this quick sketch will explain it better. 

I really wanted to avoid having the exposed vent in the garage by the door, which is why I thought taking it down into the basement (through the laundry room floor) and then up through a wall (other than the garage wall) might work best. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Running the line that long would be a sure way to have it plug up and rust out from standing moisture.


----------



## rowlander (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it's too long as well. But, short of moving my laundry room, I don't know what other options I have.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

http://residential.fantech.net/residential-products/laundry/dryer-booster-fans/


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

*M1502.4.4.2 Manufacturer's instructions.* The size and maximum length of the exhaust duct shall be determined by the dryer manufacturer's installation instructions. The code official shall be provided with a copy of the installation instructions for the make and model of the dryer at the concealment inspection. In the absence of fitting equivalent length calculations from the clothes dryer manufacturer, Table M1502.4.4.1 shall be used. From: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_15_sec002_par009.htm

*M1502.4.4.1 Specified length.* The maximum length of the exhaust duct shall be 25 feet (7620 mm) from the connection to the transition duct from the dryer to the outlet terminal. Where fittings are used, the maximum length of the exhaust duct shall be reduced in accordance with Table M1502.4.4.1. *

TABLE M1502.4.4.1 DRYER EXHAUST DUCT FITTING EQUIVALENT LENGTH * 

*DRYER EXHAUST DUCT FITTING TYPE* *EQUIVALENT LENGTH* 4 inch radius mitered 45 degree elbow 2 feet 6 inches 4 inch radius mitered 90 degree elbow 5 feet 6 inch radius smooth 45 degree elbow 1 foot 6 inch radius smooth 90 degree elbow 1 foot 9 inches 8 inch radius smooth 45 degree elbow 1 foot 8 inch radius smooth 90 degree elbow 1 foot 7 inches 10 inch radius smooth 45 degree elbow 9 inches 10 inch radius smooth 90 degree elbow 1 foot 6 inches 
From: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_15_sec002_par008.htm
Well, the chart didn't make it, use the link.

Gary


----------



## rowlander (Feb 13, 2012)

Everyone, thanks for the info. I've decided to run it along the front wall of the garage. I may eventually cover it with a baffle to make it look a bit better. The total run will be less than 20' with one, maybe two, 90 degree bends.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Great infor in that first length. 

I have a similar problem where the dryer is in the garage and simply vented with no vent directly in the garage. You can imagine the nasty falling drywall that was behind the dryer, with a light mold on it. 

All is removed now, but I need to run a vent outdoor. I had not thought about the soffit before and was debating whther or not I needed to hire someone to put a vent through the roof. But now that you mention it, I think the soffit might be the perfect place to vent without putting a hole in the roof.

My first thought was to Y it into the water heater vent, but, seems a very quick recipe for a large fire!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Double said:


> My first thought was to Y it into the water heater vent, but, seems a very quick recipe for a large fire!


You can't do that. When the dryer is running it would basically pressurize the vent line and the hot water heater would not be able to exhaust properly. 

Dryer vents need their own, dedicated vent line.


----------



## bl34 (Mar 29, 2012)

*your problem in reverse*

Hey rowlander,

I have your problem in reverse (kind of). I have a dryer vent that exits my house into the garage and then it runs outside. When the builder built the house (KB HOMES), they didn't want to go through the walls our up and out so they popped out into the garage. They then built a drywall enclosed extension to the wall 2 feet tall to match the platform that the water heater sits on. It sticks out 6 inches or so so that the ducting going to the outside is not visible. This may be what you want to do to cover it up. I have not opened it up yet, but Im sure the ducting is running along the floor and there is some light framing and then drywall over the top.

I will be taking mine down so that the 20' long garage is actually 20' and my truck will fit in all the way.

I will try and snap a picture tonight when I get home and post it so that you can use the idea if you would like. This is 2 months after your last post so I am sure your wife has already made you cover it up. LOL


----------

